# Yanmar SA424 3 point hitch



## dosmith05 (10 mo ago)

New to the forum Just picked up a 2019 _Yanmar_ _SA424_ that did not come with the 3 point hitch kit on it. Any information on what and where to get the components for this would be most appreciated.

0


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

It's a long shot, have your reached out to your region Yanmar dealers? 

Did you download the PDF manuals from the Yanmar site? 

Out of ll the SA models, you got the big one. It's the biggest SCUT in it's class. 



https://www.yanmartractor.com/webres/File/1A8330-95951_SA%20Quick%20Guide.pdf





https://www.yanmaragriculture.eu/theme/yanmarportal/uploadedFiles/Agri/productDownloads/Tractor_-_SA_brochure/SA_series_ENGLISH.pdf





Wayback Machine





https://cdn.websites.hibu.com/75addd31a19d44ada13213a8e75e9a05/files/uploaded/3690274_5dfd2425d1be0ba451236c02.PDF



VERY IMPORTANT - - - > This is the Parts Manual. It's for the EU, but 95% of it is also NA applicable. 



http://www.dannkomm.at/contents/de/PC%20SA-tractor%200CNP6-M02741_en.pdf


----------



## dosmith05 (10 mo ago)

bmaverick said:


> It's a long shot, have your reached out to your region Yanmar dealers?
> 
> Did you download the PDF manuals from the Yanmar site?
> 
> ...


I did reach out to yanmar directly. They gave a part number that I can't find online and the closest dealer just became and dealer and they are looking into it but a universal one is most likely going to be cheaper if one is available


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

dosmith05 said:


> I did reach out to yanmar directly. They gave a part number that I can't find online and the closest dealer just became and dealer and they are looking into it but a universal one is most likely going to be cheaper if one is available


OK, wasn't sure IF you were looking for a Yanmar universal. 

On some sites, the Yanmar/Cub Cadet parts are mentioned to fit the SA Series. That can be a good option as these parts are in the same era as your machine. 

Otherwise, Hoye Tractor does have a Yanmar universal kit. It's so popular, that it's hard to keep it in stock.


----------



## dosmith05 (10 mo ago)

bmaverick said:


> OK, wasn't sure IF you were looking for a Yanmar universal.
> 
> On some sites, the Yanmar/Cub Cadet parts are mentioned to fit the SA Series. That can be a good option as these parts are in the same era as your machine.
> 
> Otherwise, Hoye Tractor does have a Yanmar universal kit. It's so popular, that it's hard to keep it in stock.


I will call them tomorrow and talk with them.
Thank you


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

You need to make sure the kit is going to be a good fit for your model. Some to look at here. 3 point Hitch Kits for Compact Tractors (compactractorparts.com)


----------

